# "Haunted" dolls and items scary or silly?



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone believes in the stories about haunted dolls, for example them moving and having psychic things about them? There have also been tales of haunted pictures that bring bad luck etc 

Do you think it is possible? Can inanimate objects absorb energy and influence people and places ... or is it just codswallop 

I'm keeping an open mind. But don't believe everything I hear, I do find it interesting mind 

Haunteddolls.net Is this one serious 

YouTube - robert the doll Creepy!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Dolls freak me the hell out.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen a couple of things about haunted dolls, I don't know if it's true.But I hate dolls, they are all just so scarey, I wouldn't be suprised if some were actually possessed or something:scared:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAH!
There's a clown doll in that first link
just thought I'd warn the clown haters


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

My sis was once involved with an ornament carry on that was weird.

A guy bought it for his wife when he was working abroard, but she died before he returned home in tragic circumstances. He put it in loft, met my sis's friend and put it in front room, within weeks he was diagnosed with terminal cancer. 

His partner hated it and wanted it out of house on day of funeral. My sis said she would keep it. That night her mother in law died. A mutual friend said she would like it ... it was a stunning item ... she took it and was diagnosed very soon after with terminal cancer and has since died ... I don't know where the figure is now 

Coincidence? Probably, but i sure as **** wouldn't have it in my house :crying:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No but I don't believe in ghosts or curses. I think if you do believe in them then you're more likely to look at things that happen as due to the object rather than just a coincidence


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


>


thank you for providing me with the next few weeks' worth of nightmares :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> No but I don't believe in ghosts or curses. I think if you do believe in them then you're more likely to look at things that happen as due to the object rather than just a coincidence


Would you have taken the ornament I described in earlier post, if offered and you really liked it? I'll be honest I wouldn't  Guess I'm a scaredy cat


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


>


now thats creepy!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> My sis was once involved with an ornament carry on that was weird.
> 
> A guy bought it for his wife when he was working abroard, but she died before he returned home in tragic circumstances. He put it in loft, met my sis's friend and put it in front room, within weeks he was diagnosed with terminal cancer.
> 
> ...


i'd have smashed it an burnt it and buried the remainders. then moved. just as a precaution 

yeah. im a bad wimp.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

According to my Psychiatrist inanimate objects are exactly just that! Inanimate objects. 

As much as I had tried to convince the Judge and the Jury that the hammer I had previously purchased from a car boot sale once belonged to Peter Sutcliffe and was influencing me to go out late at night to select innocent and unsuspecting victims, no one was buying any of it! 

Oddly enough, when the Judge examined exhibit A for himself I caught the distinct look of devilment in his eye and also the menacing way he glanced over at the Stenographer. :blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Would you have taken the ornament I described in earlier post, if offered and you really liked it? I'll be honest I wouldn't  Guess I'm a scaredy cat


The one your sister had? Yeah if I liked it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i'd have smashed it an burnt it and buried the remainders. then moved. just as a precaution


I like your style


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> The one your sister had? Yeah if I liked it.


I'll try and track it down for you 

Seriously though, don't even want to see it again!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> The one your sister had? Yeah if I liked it.


Me to! I don't believe in anything ghosts, demons, possessions or anything like that - too much of an old cynic


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

the crying boy was a famous cursed picture we had one when i was little but know mum and dad got rid of it i wont have anything red, no clothes,cars, furniture etc and the kids arent allowed anything red either. if someone offered me a red car for free i wouldnt have it no matter what it was, i just have a really bad feeling about the colour red, crazy eh


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> My sis was once involved with an ornament carry on that was weird.
> 
> A guy bought it for his wife when he was working abroard, but she died before he returned home in tragic circumstances. He put it in loft, met my sis's friend and put it in front room, within weeks he was diagnosed with terminal cancer.
> 
> ...


:blink: wow :scared: im fascinated by stories like this, but how awful for all involved. reminds me of the people who worked on a certain film (omen or the exoricst i do beleive it was) who all died in unatural circumstances. also, people who were setting up the tutankamun travelling exhibit all died. the death mask is suppsoed to be bad luck. my parents saw it on their honeymoon- as my dad walked out of the museum he broke his knee


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The hope diamond is supposedly cursed if I remember rightly they did research and it's owners actually lived longer than was normal for the time. The curse story actually came about much later on.

With horror movies and the cast supposedly dying in mysterious circumstances I wouldn't be surprised if that was fake to get publicity for the movie


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :blink: wow :scared: im fascinated by stories like this, but how awful for all involved. reminds me of the people who worked on a certain film (omen or the exoricst i do beleive it was) who all died in unatural circumstances. also, people who were setting up the tutankamun travelling exhibit all died. the death mask is suppsoed to be bad luck. my parents saw it on their honeymoon- as my dad walked out of the museum he broke his knee


Yes some strange things happen. I knew personally all the people involved in the ornament, saga, apart from the wife who died, I don't want to say how she died, but it was unusual circumstances too 

So it's not just a "story" 

Your poor dad too


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> the crying boy was a famous cursed picture we had one when i was little but know mum and dad got rid of it i wont have anything red, no clothes,cars, furniture etc and the kids arent allowed anything red either. if someone offered me a red car for free i wouldnt have it no matter what it was, i just have a really bad feeling about the colour red, crazy eh


We had one of those hideous pictures - what were my parents thinking?!

It was supposed to be the cause of 'mysterious' fires ..... we had ours for years & no problems; not even with all the man-made 70's highly flammable materials that our sofa, curtains & carpets were all made of


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> My sis was once involved with an ornament carry on that was weird.
> 
> A guy bought it for his wife when he was working abroard, but she died before he returned home in tragic circumstances. He put it in loft, met my sis's friend and put it in front room, within weeks he was diagnosed with terminal cancer.
> 
> ...


wow, thats really scary


archiebaby said:


> the crying boy was a famous cursed picture we had one when i was little but know mum and dad got rid of it i wont have anything red, no clothes,cars, furniture etc and the kids arent allowed anything red either. if someone offered me a red car for free i wouldnt have it no matter what it was, i just have a really bad feeling about the colour red, crazy eh


we have a copy of the crying boy at home...


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Once had a clock that a mate gave us it would play the call of a brid every hour that was a bad luck clock i felt bad vibes off the clock when we had it but thought give it ago
Wrong had so many things go wrong while we had it includein health 
It was sold at car boot and now its gone things have got better 
I do beleave in stuff like that anyway and i dont think it changes the way you view things just because you do?
Click the link in my sig for my paranormal forum covers healing witchcraft tarot etc


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if I believe in this kind of thing or not. I guess I'd have to say I'm an open minded sceptic. Coz even though I'm not sure, there's no way I'd have a supposedly haunted object in my house.

Oh and PLEASE don't put any more photos of clown dolls up without a warning. I'm going to have nightmares for weeks now.:cryin:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Yes some strange things happen. I knew personally all the people involved in the ornament, saga, apart from the wife who died, I don't want to say how she died, but it was unusual circumstances too
> 
> So it's not just a "story"
> 
> Your poor dad too


no sorry i meant story as it being retold for me to hea, i didnt mean to imply it was folklore like some of what goes about. that must be very distressing- im freaked out by dolls completely though they just scare me. now im interested in the circumstances of death of the wife...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm not sure if I believe in this kind of thing or not. I guess I'd have to say I'm an open minded sceptic. Coz even though I'm not sure, there's no way I'd have a supposedly haunted object in my house.
> 
> Oh and PLEASE don't put any more photos of clown dolls up without a warning. I'm going to have nightmares for weeks now.:cryin:


i used to collect clown dolls!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

i hate clowns hate dolls things like that freak me out but fasinate me at the same time .we had a crying boy picture hated that aswell lol mind you im still scared of the dark had a few freaky things happen when i was a kid still have to sleep with the hall light on


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i hate clowns and pot dolls. my auntie once bought me a pot doll and i used to hide in my wardrobe cos it freaked me out so much. if it was on my shelf i would wake up at stupid oclock and all id see in the dark was that bloody doll. i still hate them to this day :cryin: am a big wimp


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> i hate clowns hate dolls things like that freak me out but fasinate me at the same time .we had a crying boy picture hated that aswell lol mind you im still scared of the dark had a few freaky things happen when i was a kid still have to sleep with the hall light on


i must admit i still dont like the dark. my mum and dads house still fresks me out but alot of freaky things happen in it so i have to have a light on if i stay there and a dog next to me just in case


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Didnt realise how many people hate clowns my oh hates them aswell 
Now i no shes not alone


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2449053 said:


> i must admit i still dont like the dark. my mum and dads house still fresks me out but alot of freaky things happen in it so i have to have a light on if i stay there and a dog next to me just in case


same here ive woke my oh up in the night before now because the light bulb in the hall as gone an ive freaked out i go camping an make sure ive got tonns of batterys for the 3 latterns i take our house when i was a kid was very freaky aswell


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Just wondering if anyone believes in the stories about haunted dolls, for example them moving and having psychic things about them? There have also been tales of haunted pictures that bring bad luck etc
> 
> Do you think it is possible? Can inanimate objects absorb energy and influence people and places ... or is it just codswallop
> 
> ...


I have heard alot of people experiences things like this and also with Jewellery
I never easily dismiss it as truth as alot of people have different experiences with different...I've also know Children to be scared of items around their houses for no apparent reason and as Children do not comprehend The Subject of anything paranormal I believe there must be something to all of this.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I have heard alot of people experiences things like this and also with Jewellery
> I never easily dismiss it as truth as alot of people have different experiences with different...I've also know Children to be scared of items around their houses for no apparent reason and as Children do not comprehend The Subject of anything paranormal I believe there must be something to all of this.


couldnt agree more when i was a kid i use to have a jewellry box an it was a doll on a chair an you use to wind it up an it would twirl round an play music it would always go of in the middle of the night i use to be terrified


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I have heard a lot of people experiences things like this and also with Jewellery


I could NEVER wear second hand jewelery, or rather not from an unknown source. We used to have a second hand/antique shop in our town and it had a big display of rings etc in window ... I just had to glance in and it freaked me out 

All that old stale energy ... I could never have worked in that shop


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Yes, I do back then when I was 10 and below. I spend a lot of time watching those ghost stories in "Goosebumps" I find them very scary before.

Now whenever I watchit to remind me of my childhood memories, I could only laugh at how silly I was. XD


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, you were'nt Silly you were only 10


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I could NEVER wear second hand jewelery, or rather not from an unknown source. We used to have a second hand/antique shop in our town and it had a big display of rings etc in window ... I just had to glance in and it freaked me out
> 
> All that old stale energy ... I could never have worked in that shop


There's a Really Big Antique Hall near to Crewe Called Dagfields really fascinating place to visit....They have all sorts of Everything in the Buildings and sometimes you DO get a Strange feeling when walking around.....

Re; Cozypet....I'm 46 and I STILL get Scared :yikes:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My nan had a picture on her wall in her living room for years and had nothing but bad luck, always falling over and breaking bones, illness's etc. One day a Gypsy came and gran let her in and made a cup of tea for her while they talked, the Gypsy saw the picture and told her to take it down NOW, she told gran all the things that had happened to her and gran hadn't even mentioned anything at it all. It was a painting of a little girl leaning up against a fireplace (as if she had been told off) and was crying. Since that day my gran had the remaining many many years accident free OF EVERYTHING. I dont like the elephants with the tear in one eye, I get a weird feeling when I am around one of them, I always feel anxious and panicky.

I don't like them Russian Dolls either, they creep me out for some reason.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

My great aunt Gladys died in unusual circumstances shortly after visiting the Tutankhamun exhibition in London....She was 102...

But they did manage to save the baby..


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I saw this thread last night, but didnt want to read incase I couldnt sleep 

Yes I am a huge wimp!! I am the person who no matter how hot it is, i have to cover my feet incase someone grabs them from under the bed!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My nan had a picture on her wall in her living room for years and had nothing but bad luck, always falling over and breaking bones, illness's etc. One day a Gypsy came and gran let her in and made a cup of tea for her while they talked, the Gypsy saw the picture and told her to take it down NOW, she told gran all the things that had happened to her and gran hadn't even mentioned anything at it all. It was a painting of a little girl leaning up against a fireplace (as if she had been told off) and was crying. Since that day my gran had the remaining many many years accident free OF EVERYTHING. I dont like the elephants with the tear in one eye, I get a weird feeling when I am around one of them, I always feel anxious and panicky.
> 
> I don't like them Russian Dolls either, they creep me out for some reason.


Wow strange story 

Thank you eveyone, have enjoyed reading different experiences


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Wow strange story
> 
> Thank you eveyone, have enjoyed reading different experiences


There was a big thing about the Picture of the Little Boy with a tear in his eye, that was supposed to be a very unlucky one, and they were mass produced and cheap to buy so alot of people had them.

The Curse of the Crying Boy | Articles | Features | Fortean Times UK


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> There was a big thing about the Picture of the Little Boy with a tear in his eye, that was supposed to be a very unlucky one, and they were mass produced and cheap to buy so alot of people had them.
> 
> The Curse of the Crying Boy | Articles | Features | Fortean Times UK


Thank you will have a good read of that .... I am sure I have heard about this one


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i dont care for that picture at all. some of the stuff people have said mention 'crying' or 'sadness' in picturres that appear to bring bad luck with them. in mt bedroom at my parents house i have 2 pictures my parents gave me as a kid- both of which are like that. 1 is a boy upset & 1 is a girl upset- im pretty sure there is a fence & a tennis racket but i gorgot who is with what. maybe i should tkae them down cos over the years there has been a LOT of bad luck with me & the folks

limiting just the the last 3 years- dad had cancer, mum had cancer, dad has a frozen shoulder, mum had reactive arthritis, she has osteoarthritis, has developed rhumatoid arthritis, dad had a bad fall at home, mum had a bad fall which caused lots of other problems, i lost 2 jobs, money worries & we have had 9 very well cared for pets die seemingly without reason- vet checked as well as being relatively young

cr*p im moving those pictures to the carboot sale


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't believe in inanimate objects being cursed or haunted. I think people look to blame something for their problems.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont believe in things being haunted or possessed at all. But I still get the heebie jeebies from loads of things. Scary looking dolls, clowns, pictures that stare at you, even mirrors. I dont like the thought of looking back at myself, even before that movie where a Goth girl climbed out of one!!
My bedroomm has no dolls, no starey paintings and def no mirrors (even the telly had to go coz it was reflective!!) then I have to make sure only my nose is poking out the covers.
(and yet Id be the first person to call anything weird/supernatural a load of ol' boy cow bits!! My subconcious and my logical brain clearly arent even on speaking terms!!LOL)


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

Not haunted dolls but an experience we had once:
the boys were in their room watching tv aged about 5 and 7 yrs old at the time, me and OH were downstairs when suddenly they screamed, and i mean really really screamed, ive never ran so fast up those stairs thinking it was something really bad .
when we walked in their room they were huddled together on the bed hysterical clinging to each other for dear life, tears running down their faces and we couldnt see why, so eventually got it out of them - hysterically lol

they had a plastic toy (like the little green toy soldiers from years ago) that was a magician on their desk, on its own the magician spun around and around and only stopped when me and OH raced upstairs, both had seen it and it had terrified them, my OH tried telling them it was because it was wet underneath- which they had none of because they werent allowed drinks in their bedroom and OH saying that made them more hysterical(we had lots happen in that house and most houses ive lived in lol), by now im thinking i gotta calm these kids down so need to try something else so i told them it was children in heaven that had no toys and thought their toys were brilliant so they wanted to play with them and didnt mean to scare them

they were happy with that explanation and calmed down after a few minutes, never seen both boys so terrified in their lives though you would think somebody was trying to murder them, as i said we were used to things happening especially me as i had experienced it since a child into adulthood so it became the norm to have things happen .

so im pretty open minded- i would say in some circumstances though its more the look of some dolls that are scary especially the clowns, i try to rule out any other reasons for things happening but had so many unexplained things happen that i do beleive in other forces whatever they are


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What does anyone make of this ... a "Haunted Grandmother Doll"

Now haunted or not that thing is bizarre  The story behind it, more so 

Haunted grandmother spirit doll host | eBay UK


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My nan had a picture on her wall in her living room for years and had nothing but bad luck, always falling over and breaking bones, illness's etc. One day a Gypsy came and gran let her in and made a cup of tea for her while they talked, the Gypsy saw the picture and told her to take it down NOW, she told gran all the things that had happened to her and gran hadn't even mentioned anything at it all. It was a painting of a little girl leaning up against a fireplace (as if she had been told off) and was crying. Since that day my gran had the remaining many many years accident free OF EVERYTHING. I dont like the elephants with the tear in one eye, I get a weird feeling when I am around one of them, I always feel anxious and panicky.
> 
> I don't like them Russian Dolls either, they creep me out for some reason.


It's really strange how we can be scared of something without a logical reason  Thats way I'm convinced there must be something more to it. Our Senses pick things up before we can understand why 

Forgot to ask did the Gypsy pick up the past of the picture?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> What does anyone make of this ... a "Haunted Grandmother Doll"
> 
> Now haunted or not that thing is bizarre  The story behind it, more so
> 
> Haunted grandmother spirit doll host | eBay UK


Well that is strange...The face of the doll is strange too can't work the expression out she almost looks real.

If this is genuine it's good that the seller is vetting bidders But how would HE know who's genuine?

I do hope she don't go to someone who just wants to ''mess about with it'' It could cause mayhem.

Also, If The lady spirit wants to be freed to move on, Maybe the seller should try taking the Doll to a Spiritual medium who may be able to connect with her through the Doll and help her move on that way.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> What does anyone make of this ... a "Haunted Grandmother Doll"
> 
> Now haunted or not that thing is bizarre  The story behind it, more so
> 
> Haunted grandmother spirit doll host | eBay UK


There's no way I'd have this doll in my house, not just because I hate all dolls and not because of the story that goes with it.But because it's one of the scariest things I've ever seen.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> There's a Really Big Antique Hall near to Crewe Called Dagfields really fascinating place to visit....They have all sorts of Everything in the Buildings and sometimes you DO get a Strange feeling when walking around.....
> 
> Re; Cozypet....I'm 46 and I STILL get Scared :yikes:


i LOVE dagfields!
get all my craft stuff from there too


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I love going there too...But you know the 2 big antique halls thats the parts I feel strange in sometimes.....The little Craft and book shops are brill....I've only been once since I moved to Coventry but my ex-hubby lives in Shavington very near to Dagfields 


Have they still got the Animals there the pigs/sheep etc...They've also got the Rabbits/Guinea pigs love the little ''Village'' they made for them all the Hutches / pens made to look like little houses/buildings


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> I love going there too...But you know the 2 big antique halls thats the parts I feel strange in sometimes.....The little Craft and book shops are brill....I've only been once since I moved to Coventry but my ex-hubby lives in Shavington very near to Dagfields
> 
> Have they still got the Animals there the pigs/sheep etc...They've also got the Rabbits/Guinea pigs love the little ''Village'' they made for them all the Hutches / pens made to look like little houses/buildings


which two big ones? the two next to each other?
the one that is like a rabbit warren inside always feels a bit strange to me as does the little 'mall' type bit at the top

not sure if they still have the animals, not been in a while but think they did last time i went, yeah


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

is there any psychics on here?? a women who live near me claims to be one but couldnt tell me anything that related to me in the slightest. 

i must admit i always have to have something covering me whilst i sleep. when i was very young, probably about 4ish i was dosing in bed, it was only early but had got light, i suddenly felt terrified and hid under the covers, then something grabbed my foot and pulled me down the bed. i screamed the house down and my mum still remembers the panic she went through with me over it. i wouldnt go to sleep after that for ages without her been with me. also it used to feel as though someone was pushing you down the stairs at my mum and dads house. i do believe there is something after death. i swear to this day a week after my OH'd dad died i saw him clear as day in the house we now own. strangely this didnt freak me out at all. he never hurt while he was alive why would he now???


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2455181 said:


> is there any psychics on here?? a women who live near me claims to be one but couldnt tell me anything that related to me in the slightest.
> 
> i must admit i always have to have something covering me whilst i sleep. when i was very young, probably about 4ish i was dosing in bed, it was only early but had got light, i suddenly felt terrified and hid under the covers, then something grabbed my foot and pulled me down the bed. i screamed the house down and my mum still remembers the panic she went through with me over it. i wouldnt go to sleep after that for ages without her been with me. also it used to feel as though someone was pushing you down the stairs at my mum and dads house. i do believe there is something after death. i swear to this day a week after my OH'd dad died i saw him clear as day in the house we now own. strangely this didnt freak me out at all. he never hurt while he was alive why would he now???


ive got to be completly covered up when in bed dont like nothing sticking out i think i would of died of fright though if something grabbed my foot


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paşa's mummy;2455181 said:


> i must admit i always have to have something covering me whilst i sleep.





2lisa2 said:


> ive got to be completly covered up when in bed dont like nothing sticking out i think i would of died of fright though if something grabbed my foot


me also!
feet tucked under, arms tucked in, etc so forth and so on... the heavier the covering the better though anything to keep me out of the ghoulies ways... anything off the bed is fair game to them at night


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Eeee I'd forgotten about Dagfields  It's ace 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I don't believe in it now but I remember hearing the story about the china doll...



> A beautiful 8 year old girl, Izzy, got this adorable china doll for her birthday. She called her Sam. One day Izzy was playing with her doll until her mom called her for bed. Izzy put the doll in the basement and went up to bed.
> 
> In the middle of the night she heard weird noises. Then she heard "China doll, china doll in the basement, china doll, china doll on the stairs, china doll, china doll in your parents room, now they're dead." Izzy fell back into a troubled sleep.
> 
> ...


well it really scared me...my mum woke up the next morning and asked what on earth the china dolls were doing locked in the bathroom cupboard 

to this day I still cannot have my china doll in my bedroom. Such a shame but my nan made gorgeous outfits for them


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I could NEVER wear second hand jewelery, or rather not from an unknown source. We used to have a second hand/antique shop in our town and it had a big display of rings etc in window ... I just had to glance in and it freaked me out
> 
> All that old stale energy ... I could never have worked in that shop


When my dad was a kid, a really old graveyard in their area had houses built on it. My dad and his brothers were playing around there and he found a pair of gold earrings and took them home for my nan (his mum). The earrings were from a body that had laid in the graveyard 

I know this is true because my dad has backed up what my nan told me and he wouldn't do that if it wasnt true, my nan is full of little tales and my dad is always quick to point out any that aren't true, but this particular one is very true  

And my nan still has and sometimes still wears the earrings!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> When my dad was a kid, a really old graveyard in their area had houses built on it. My dad and his brothers were playing around there and he found a pair of gold earrings and took them home for my nan (his mum). The earrings were from a body that had laid in the graveyard
> 
> I know this is true because my dad has backed up what my nan told me and he wouldn't do that if it wasnt true, my nan is full of little tales and my dad is always quick to point out any that aren't true, but this particular one is very true
> 
> And my nan still has and sometimes still wears the earrings!


oooh scary


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

My ex was into haunted things and ghost stories. He often had me scared. There is a story locally about a girl who wears a red coat and has been spotted by many. She walks across the road and at Antony House Estate. we'd often walk up there with his lurcher and the dog would get quite funny around certain places probably a rabbit or fox but it always scared me. he had a big obsession with taking a short cut through a cemetary or down the alley where "witches were burned at the stake" I spent most of my time cuddled up or screaming


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> My ex was into haunted things and ghost stories. He often had me scared. There is a story locally about a girl who wears a red coat and has been spotted by many. She walks across the road and at Antony House Estate. we'd often walk up there with his lurcher and the dog would get quite funny around certain places probably a rabbit or fox but it always scared me. he had a big obsession with taking a short cut through a cemetary or down the alley where "witches were burned at the stake" I spent most of my time cuddled up or screaming


That sounds cool!!!   

Maybe we could find somewhere and do a PF ghost hunt


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> That sounds cool!!!
> 
> Maybe we could find somewhere and do a PF ghost hunt


no way  I'm such a wimp 

I'd need someone to cuddle and hide behind 

Dartmoor is supposed to be great for haunted stuff will find some stories 

we won an auction to stay in the most haunted room at the jamaica inn, featured on most haunted


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> no way  I'm such a wimp
> 
> I'd need someone to cuddle and hide behind
> 
> ...


Most Haunted is a load of SCHWIZZLE!! That scouse fella was proven to be a fraud!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to believe in the paranormal till I started watching most haunted. A lot of the things on there were just down to to them being in scary places in the dark, especially given they knew the history of the place beforehand.
As for Derek, well he was so obviously faking it that sometimes it just turned into a farce. Remember the 'Mary loves Dick' sketch. That was so funny even the presenter couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I used to believe in the paranormal till I started watching most haunted. A lot of the things on there were just down to to them being in scary places in the dark, especially given they knew the history of the place beforehand.
> As for Derek, well he was so obviously faking it that sometimes it just turned into a farce. Remember the 'Mary loves Dick' sketch. That was so funny even the presenter couldn't keep a straight face.


yeah that was so funny :lol:
YouTube - Most Haunted - Mary Loves Dick!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Always said MH was too staged 

my mum loves it and would get scared but I never believed all that. I must admit though that the Jamaica Inn is reported as one of the scariest places. I don't know whether I could stay but hubby is quite keen on it 

I wouldn't be doing any sleeping that's for sure


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> yeah that was so funny :lol:
> YouTube - Most Haunted - Mary Loves Dick!


Thanks for posting the link - Mary Loves Dick! - loved it!

This family - well I don't know. My OH's grandmother never called herself a psychic, but predicted and knew things nonetheless. His late Aunt did indeed call herself a psychic, did readings and had a celebrity following at one point in her life. She most definitely had the ability to read people and as for the psychic part - well a few things happened that would indicate it was true, but I won't truly believe till my daughter grows up as she gave predictions on how her life was going to turn out. My OH and I, I don't know if it's just because we're in sync with each other, but I'll often think something and he'll say it and vice versa. Invariably I always know who's calling when the phone rings and someone I know is on the line. My sister lived in a haunted house (that I do believe as I was in it).

Had bad experiences with a Ouija board (don't even like typing the words!) and I've stayed far away from them ever since. My sister gave us one for a gag gift a few years ago and it was out the front door as soon as it was opened. Nor do I believe it was a new one, I think she was trying to get rid of hers.

I've also had instances where I've looked at or picked up a used (never new) toy or object and the feel or look has given me the creeps. I really believe you should trust your instincts and be wary if the hairs on your neck are standing up. As humans we like nice and neat explanations, but sometimes there are none and if your body reacts before your brain thinks then you should heed it.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I forgot what I was going to post in my post because it got too long.

When our daughter was 9 she had us running to her bedroom with blood curdling screams. She saw a dark lady (her words) in the mirror above her dresser. She even drew us a picture when we got her calmed down. The dresser is an antique that her grandmother had in a spare room before we moved here. So we took the mirror out. TBH I never liked that mirror at all and I didn't want the dresser in her room when we moved here, but we were combining two homes (MIL's and our's) and my MIL wanted her to have it. I do believe that mirrors can be portals or windows into the unknown.

It took THREE years before our daughter would sleep in her own room again, she slept in her brother's room instead. It was months after we took the mirror out before she would even go into her room. Fortunately for her we're not parents that would force her to go in although we went in ourselves quite often.

This is also the child that after losing her grandfather just before her third birthday told me that he'd come to visit her in the night. I truly believe that as it was said so matter of fact and that we adults would never accept such a visit the way a child would.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I used to believe in the paranormal till I started watching most haunted. A lot of the things on there were just down to to them being in scary places in the dark, especially given they knew the history of the place beforehand.
> As for Derek, well he was so obviously faking it that sometimes it just turned into a farce. Remember the 'Mary loves Dick' sketch. That was so funny even the presenter couldn't keep a straight face.


I think just because Derek faked it, I don't think it means all paranormal events are fakes ... but I think the majority can be explained


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I used to believe in the paranormal till I started watching most haunted. A lot of the things on there were just down to to them being in scary places in the dark, especially given they knew the history of the place beforehand.
> As for Derek, well he was so obviously faking it that sometimes it just turned into a farce. Remember the 'Mary loves Dick' sketch. That was so funny even the presenter couldn't keep a straight face.


There's no reason to stop believing just becouse of a T.V show...

They may have turned most investigations into a farce but did don't mean spirit is not around us....If been on Investigations and have lots of unexplanable experiences And alot of things have happened around me without being onan investigation also....

Can Anyone see the shadow of a man standing behind me in this pic.....

look behind my legs and feet people have said they can see his legs/feet too...

My Face says it all I actually felt something ''Going Through me'' I sensed someone behind me But this came out on the pic Other pics were comepletely clear I mean no ''mist'' aroud us....










THIS was taken minutes before completely Clear 










AND Then we were completely Surrounded as we carried on walking


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I don't believe in it now but I remember hearing the story about the china doll...
> 
> well it really scared me...my mum woke up the next morning and asked what on earth the china dolls were doing locked in the bathroom cupboard
> 
> to this day I still cannot have my china doll in my bedroom. Such a shame but my nan made gorgeous outfits for them


if the china doll killed the girl then where are the witnesses to say its true?


CharleyRogan said:


> That sounds cool!!!
> 
> Maybe we could find somewhere and do a PF ghost hunt


that sounds good


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> That sounds cool!!!
> 
> Maybe we could find somewhere and do a PF ghost hunt


thats a good idea


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> no way  I'm such a wimp
> 
> I'd need someone to cuddle and hide behind
> 
> ...


OMG Thats Brill Did you Go


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> It's really strange how we can be scared of something without a logical reason  Thats way I'm convinced there must be something more to it. Our Senses pick things up before we can understand why
> 
> Forgot to ask did the Gypsy pick up the past of the picture?


No she didn't, it was a picture that you could buy freely but she just didn't like it at all, gran had to take it down there and then, she told gran she would have nothing but bad luck if she kept it there, then went on to tell gran about what had been happening to her over the years she had had the picture, gran was amazed as she didn't give anything away, from the day gran threw the picture away she never fell, or broke any more bones, she went on to pass away from old age and not from any illness. I could never have one of them pictures in my home now.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats really interesting There must be something in all of this.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't like dolls, it's something to do with their eyes, they really freak me out.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> the crying boy was a famous cursed picture we had one when i was little but know mum and dad got rid of it i wont have anything red, no clothes,cars, furniture etc and the kids arent allowed anything red either. if someone offered me a red car for free i wouldnt have it no matter what it was, i just have a really bad feeling about the colour red, crazy eh




Thats Interesting. I once saw a painting at a car boot sale with a crying kid. Was years ago and can't remember if it was a boy or girl but I remember touching the frame and I got some sort of static shock from it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thats Interesting. I once saw a painting at a car boot sale with a crying kid. Was years ago and can't remember if it was a boy or girl but I remember touching the frame and I got some sort of static shock from it.


There is one of a little girl aswell, she is in a dress with ties at the back of her pinefore dress and her hair is half up and half down with a bow. she is leaning on a fire place with one hand on her mouth ? she looks like she have been told off, that is another one that is weird.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> There is one of a little girl aswell, she is in a dress with ties at the back of her pinefore dress and her hair is half up and half down with a bow. she is leaning on a fire place with one hand on her mouth ? she looks like she have been told off, that is another one that is weird.


I've just googled it as to see if I reconise the painting. I don't but it was such a long time ago that I can't be sure if it was that painting or not but definatly remember getting a shock from a painting with a kid crying in it. 
I have just read aparently if you have both the boy & the girl painting hung on the wall then the curse is broken.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I've just googled it as to see if I reconise the painting. I don't but it was such a long time ago that I can't be sure if it was that painting or not but definatly remember getting a shock from a painting with a kid crying in it.
> I have just read aparently if you have both the boy & the girl painting hung on the wall then the curse is broken.


Yes I have read that too. Very spooky ain't it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

this is the one we have










was in our loft for years and has just been put up at the new house... well, been up or months now and nothings happened


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

metame said:


> this is the one we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the picture I've just googled about the curse.

Ah just went back to have a look and it does mention there are other paintings of a crying boy which are said to have the curse too


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

There seems to be lots of different versions each picture is not the same...

I found this This is supposed to be the original boy..And the picture itself won't Burn...Someone did investigations/experiments on it...I know it's in the Sun but it's interesting.....

The Curse of the Crying Boy is solved by Steve Punt | The Sun |Features


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thats not the picture I've just googled about the curse.
> 
> Ah just went back to have a look and it does mention there are other paintings of a crying boy which are said to have the curse too


i know but its one in the priginaly link by welshie


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

metame said:


> i know but its one in the priginaly link by welshie


Ah I didn't look


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> this is the one we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the picture of the little boy that could be bought nearly anywhere, loads were produced.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Robert the doll!  After seeing that I'm very pleased I don't own any dolls myself. I had one years ago that I sold on, never had any "trouble" with it but I really didn't like it's eyes.

There's something really un-nerving about paintings of crying children too, we have one of these in the loft and my mother refuses to have it on show because it feels "wrong". It's called "A Special Pleader" by Charles Burton Barber. No-one's quite sure how we came to own it...









I'm very open minded about the paranormal!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thorne said:


> Robert the doll!  After seeing that I'm very pleased I don't own any dolls myself. I had one years ago that I sold on, never had any "trouble" with it but I really didn't like it's eyes.
> 
> There's something really un-nerving about paintings of crying children too, we have one of these in the loft and my mother refuses to have it on show because it feels "wrong". It's called "A Special Pleader" by Charles Burton Barber. No-one's quite sure how we came to own it...
> 
> ...


I've seen your picture many times


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

to the person who posted the link about Robert the Doll.

Cheers.

I read it, went to bed, had a pretty mental dream. I blame you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Robert the doll!  After seeing that I'm very pleased I don't own any dolls myself. I had one years ago that I sold on, never had any "trouble" with it but I really didn't like it's eyes.
> 
> *There's something really un-nerving about paintings of crying children* too, we have one of these in the loft and my mother refuses to have it on show because it feels "wrong". It's called "A Special Pleader" by Charles Burton Barber. No-one's quite sure how we came to own it...
> 
> ...


i think they're pretty


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

This is is The Cursed one......


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> This is is The Cursed one......


yeah that was the original one... is it wrong i think he looks evil?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Evil? Do you... I can't see that in him. I Think he looks Cute lol


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I remember seeing our crying girl painting a couple of times when I was little and liking the dog 
My mother is very superstitious and insists that she has a bad feeling about it though!

Recently we've been helping to clear out a Victorian Mansion that my grandparents are the caretakers of. I went around the house to take photos before it's sold and it really, really feels like you're being watched - not helped by the fact that the sole photo left in there is of the original purchaser! I don't get any negative vibes from walking around there (my sister does and refuses to go in) but ever since it's been unoccupied there's the feeling of someone keeping an eye on you, even as you walk around the outside.

My Dad also told me about how he had the feeling of being watched while renovating our family's first house. He knew the previous owner, who had passed away and swears that he was watching him to make sure he took care of the house. He never got the feeling again once the work was finished, this is coming from a man who is a sceptic about anything unproven!


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2455181 said:


> is there any psychics on here?? a women who live near me claims to be one but couldnt tell me anything that related to me in the slightest.
> 
> i must admit i always have to have something covering me whilst i sleep. when i was very young, probably about 4ish i was dosing in bed, it was only early but had got light, i suddenly felt terrified and hid under the covers, then something grabbed my foot and pulled me down the bed. i screamed the house down and my mum still remembers the panic she went through with me over it. i wouldnt go to sleep after that for ages without her been with me. also it used to feel as though someone was pushing you down the stairs at my mum and dads house. i do believe there is something after death. i swear to this day a week after my OH'd dad died i saw him clear as day in the house we now own. strangely this didnt freak me out at all. he never hurt while he was alive why would he now???


Ive had all sorts of experiences and now as a hobby i like talking to ppl interested in similar things so me and a friend started up a psychic chat site where people can just share experiences ,we have a few readers who will give free readings if they get any info , and others who will teach different aspects.

i wouldn't call myself a psychic or a medium but i get odd bits of info here and there-feelings and sensing mostly but seen the odd shadow and have been able to use telepathy every so often (usually on hubby lol- but it has worked) and healing but never really gone into it properly, before 911 i had a strong feeling of wanting to fly to new york- yet never been abroad because i never wanted to go so was shocked when i watched 911 on the news a few days later,ive felt an old lady sat beside me on the bed, it didnt feel scary infact it felt really calm like all your problems taken away from you, next day i said to my OH 'did u enjoy ur 3 in a bed last nite ' and laughed, i had to then explain and he didnt beleive but a few weeks later he felt the bedcovers pulling tighter as tho somebody sat there himself, ive was sat on the kitchen floor one day folding washing from the dryer onto my lap and thought to myself ill ask OH to make a cuppa in a mo- next minute the kettle started boiling on its own with no water in it so had to ask OH to turn it off, i have been able to tell ppl what babies theyre having (usually have to know them tho) and been right,i dont often remember dreams but when i do its like watching a video and it usually comes true.i was at home one day and heard mum shouted down the stairs in a childs voice , i answered then thought the kids are at school- that was very strange, also heard a dog bark excited after i lost my GSD girl and got up saying whats the dog doing now(we had 2 until we lost her) was sat with two other ppl at the time who didnt hear it at all , went out to see the dog when younger i used to hear a voice speaking really quickly, rarely hear it now tho.
as i said too many things over the years that have happened to make me more curious, its also ran a bit in the family but i dont do anything too serious with it other than run the psychic chat rooms for interested people to share and enjoy - not too serious ,we have a laugh too tho , im more intrigued and fascinated, suppose it doesnt scare me because ive grown up with it


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Thorne said:


> Robert the doll!  After seeing that I'm very pleased I don't own any dolls myself. I had one years ago that I sold on, never had any "trouble" with it but I really didn't like it's eyes.
> 
> There's something really un-nerving about paintings of crying children too, we have one of these in the loft and my mother refuses to have it on show because it feels "wrong". It's called "A Special Pleader" by Charles Burton Barber. No-one's quite sure how we came to own it...
> 
> ...


My auntie has this picture or at least she did when I last saw her. I haven't seen her in years since she moved up north but I loved looking at this as the Collie looked so much like the one she owned that it could almost be a pic of her collie


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I was visiting a local antique fair, and I spotted a gorgeous, full charm bracelet. It had coats of arms and lot's of features of my home town. i fell in love with it, had enough money to buy it, but as soon as I held it, I got a really uneasy, panicky feeling. Needless to say I left it there, but I do think about it a lot and kind of wish I'd bought it to see if there was anything more to it.
While I may not believe this stuff, why risk it?

I do get these wierd feelings often. I dreamt that my boyfriend of the time was killed in a gang attack in B'Ham, when the following night, his cousin was attacked and killed outside a nightclub in B'Ham.
When I was pulling into work one day, I had a feeling that the farm dog had died. He wasn't ill, or old, and there was no reason to suggest that he had. in my lunch break, I went to find him to share my sandwiches with him as I usually do, but his owner told me he'd died that morning. Spooked myself!


----------



## MalaysiaPets (Apr 17, 2011)

Tapir said:


> I was visiting a local antique fair, and I spotted a gorgeous, full charm bracelet. It had coats of arms and lot's of features of my home town. i fell in love with it, had enough money to buy it, but as soon as I held it, I got a really uneasy, panicky feeling. Needless to say I left it there, but I do think about it a lot and kind of wish I'd bought it to see if there was anything more to it.
> While I may not believe this stuff, why risk it?
> 
> I do get these wierd feelings often. I dreamt that my boyfriend of the time was killed in a gang attack in B'Ham, when the following night, his cousin was attacked and killed outside a nightclub in B'Ham.
> When I was pulling into work one day, I had a feeling that the farm dog had died. He wasn't ill, or old, and there was no reason to suggest that he had. in my lunch break, I went to find him to share my sandwiches with him as I usually do, but his owner told me he'd died that morning. Spooked myself!


I think you may have some psychic ability, which basically means a more sensitive or well developed _third eye_. Animals have these by default, which is why people are always saying their pets are seeing things that they (the owners) can't see.

I know many naysayers will say psychic stuff is rubbish, and indeed there is a lot of BS out there, but IMO this is just an ability which we all forgot how to use or harness, due to this world's extremely heavy emphasis on left brain thinking. It is the right brain that is believed to control things like intuition and psychic ability, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


>


AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! i dont mind clowns but boy did that 1st one freak me out hehehe


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! i dont mind clowns but boy did that 1st one freak me out hehehe


and then you quoted it so people scared by the pictures the first time can be scared again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> and then you quoted it so people scared by the pictures the first time can be scared again :lol: :lol:


YES! exactly- the breath cought in my throat when that evilness appeared again! *shivers*


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

eergghhhh Those Clowns are just .....Horrible :yikes:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thorne said:


> Robert the doll!  After seeing that I'm very pleased I don't own any dolls myself. I had one years ago that I sold on, never had any "trouble" with it but I really didn't like it's eyes.
> 
> There's something really un-nerving about paintings of crying children too, we have one of these in the loft and my mother refuses to have it on show because it feels "wrong". It's called "A Special Pleader" by Charles Burton Barber. No-one's quite sure how we came to own it...
> 
> ...


We had that one at home and I loved it, I would put that on my wall now ... I love it, but then I love Rough Collies


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> There's no reason to stop believing just becouse of a T.V show...
> 
> They may have turned most investigations into a farce but did don't mean spirit is not around us....If been on Investigations and have lots of unexplanable experiences And alot of things have happened around me without being onan investigation also....
> 
> ...


Great pics, Can I ask where t was taken if that is okay? If you can't say, no worries


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lizzyboo said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! i dont mind clowns but boy did that 1st one freak me out hehehe


omg them pics are horrid


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MalaysiaPets said:


> I think you may have some psychic ability, which basically means a more sensitive or well developed _third eye_. Animals have these by default, which is why people are always saying their pets are seeing things that they (the owners) can't see.
> 
> I know many naysayers will say psychic stuff is rubbish, and indeed there is a lot of BS out there, but IMO this is just an ability which we all forgot how to use or harness, due to this world's extremely heavy emphasis on left brain thinking. It is the right brain that is believed to control things like intuition and psychic ability, if I'm not mistaken.


I believe that I have some sort of mild ability with that kind of thing as well.

A friend of mine died in 2006 aged 17 and when her aunt rang to tell us, I got a hugely sick feeling washing over me. I'd never spoken to her aunt before so had no idea who she was on the phone, but she asked to speak to my mum and when I passed the phone to her, I went into another room and just broke down in tears - I knew exactly what the phonecall was about but was given no clue as to who it was or what it was about.

My great grandma died later the same year, and I remember in the middle of the night (the night she died, so we had no idea) waking up, I was bolt upright and heard something say 'she's gone'. The next day we found out she had died. She was very old but not ill, so it wasn't as though we were expecting it.

More recently, a colleagues husband was diagnosed with cancer. I knew it wasn't looking good for him but he was due to start treatment and it looked as though the treatment would keep him going for a good while longer, nobody was expecting him to die. I was looking through my Facebook and her status popped up (nothing to do with her husbands illness) and again felt a terrible sadness go through me. I looked at her photo for a few moments and I couldn't get the word 'widow' out of my head, I kept hearing it over and over and couldn't understand why.

I came to work the next day to find that he had passed away the same night I had that experience. I've never told anyone at work.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

My mother had some dolls in the room I stayed at when there that just totally creeped me out. It's like there were possessed...and watching me...and plotting things.

I stuffed them in a chest. 

When she asked why and I told her...she just gave me a funny look...mainly because of my age at the time. But...I don't care. Those were the creepiest damned dolls I'd seen in my life.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I think just because Derek faked it, I don't think it means all paranormal events are fakes ... but I think the majority can be explained


I'm not saying everything is faked. But programmes like MH just show how easy it is to get spooked over nothing, just coz it's dark and you're in a scary place wanting something to happen. I used to love the way things nearly always started happening just before the end of the show.
Also with things like photoshop now it's so easy to fake photos, and they've shown on other programmes that things can be misinterpreted. I'm really sceptical about photos.
There is something that we don't understand, but I think that one day science will be able to explain the things we call paranormal.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Snoopydo, I've had a really good look at the first pic and I can't see anything out of the ordinary. As for the last one it just looks like smoke, possibly from a ciggie. BUT, I wasn't there, you were. So if you say it's something out of the ordinary than I'll take your word for it.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

my mum has loads of dolls in her house, she loves them! (Porcline ones etc)
I actually had 2 in my room growing up, i didnt bring them with me when i moved out as im not a fan, they was just there. 

So im yet to witness a haunted doll, seems as ive been brought up with loads and the only spooky thing in that house was the presence of a man, we used to get cold breezes and feel like we was never alone. My mum has always paired socks on the radiator...but almost every single time you could gaurentee 1 sock would go missing off the radiator while they was drying. Always off the same radiator too!

When the lady who used to live in the house before us died, it all stopped, so we are guessing it was her husband looking for her or something.

Clowns etc dont frighten me, they are pretend, its like saying your scared of flying pigs


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I'm not saying everything is faked. But programmes like MH just show how easy it is to get spooked over nothing, just coz it's dark and you're in a scary place wanting something to happen. I used to love the way things nearly always started happening just before the end of the show.
> Also with things like photoshop now it's so easy to fake photos, and they've shown on other programmes that things can be misinterpreted. I'm really sceptical about photos.
> There is something that we don't understand, but I think that one day science will be able to explain the things we call paranormal.


All very true 

It would indeed be interesting to have paranormal things proved as normal! I always try to look for a logical explanation and so very often there IS one.

But it's the things we just can't explain (for the moment at least) which make it all so fascinating


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry Snoopydo, I've had a really good look at the first pic and I can't see anything out of the ordinary. As for the last one it just looks like smoke, possibly from a ciggie. BUT, I wasn't there, you were. So if you say it's something out of the ordinary than I'll take your word for it.


Hi Can't you really see the difference between the 1st and 2nd 

There was no one Smoking ''We are not allowed on a investigation'' And we did Breathe tests etc and the weather was clear and not foggy....Me and the other investigator were walking and someone else was behind us taking pics..

The thing is He never said a thing until we were finished BUT Everytime Time I said I felt Something or felt Dizzy etc There was the 'mist' around us or by us..When I felt ok the pics were clear.... And the atmosphere was very negative and the air was just as though you were walking Through something I did panic in there a couple of times...I felt surrounded by something...

Also, We were in pitch Darkness we could'nt even see each other... I can't descripe the astmosphere I think you'd have to be there to feel it. I'd have to think very carefully about going there again as it did play on my mind for days afterwards....I was definatey touched and ''in'' something.

And the man spirit definately did NOT want us in there.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> All very true
> 
> It would indeed be interesting to have paranormal things proved as normal! I always try to look for a logical explanation and so very often there IS one.
> 
> But it's the things we just can't explain (for the moment at least) which make it all so fascinating


I also find it difficult to understand and explain. like how can you get things thrown at you when there's no one else there people really do no believe it when I say thats happened too.. And I think it's just the sheer feeling now you can't See feelings but sometimes especially at one location that we do I can walk in to this particular room and feel Absolutely Dread and I want to cry and thats going from feeling fine to feeling Desperate...It's been put down to picking up on the spirits feelings...

And I am the one that always seem to get ''tested''  The rest of the team WHO know the history etc will ask me to go into a room and I'll explain how I feel YES sometimes there's nothing and I feel fine..But one time I was asked to go and stand in a Tiny little room I would'nt go in alone but when I was in there I felt Breathless and I held my neck and it felt tight and i also felt dizzy afterwards I was told that Someone hung themselves in there...I was gobsmacked..... Another room The kitchen in the same building we sat for a while we did'nt move or speak and we actually heard te snuffling sound of feet go right by us.....This is the point where I have to hold on to someone......

I'll admit I'm the biggest wimp ever BUT I'm so intriqued and fascinated I just hae to do it.....But I've not done anything for a few monts now with having to work evenings etc.

It is very hard to understand..But when you get things randomely happening around your house or any where other than an investigation (( I mean when you are not open and asking for Spirits to come through)) thats equally Shocking .............But also fascinating.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> thank you for providing me with the next few weeks' worth of nightmares :lol:


Same here 
1) I hate clowns
2) I hate dollies

Never played with dolls when I was younger!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I also find it difficult to understand and explain. *like how can you get things thrown at you when there's no one else there *people really do no believe it when I say thats happened too.. And I think it's just the sheer feeling now you can't See feelings but sometimes especially at one location that we do I can walk in to this particular room and feel Absolutely Dread and I want to cry and thats going from feeling fine to feeling Desperate...It's been put down to picking up on the spirits feelings...
> 
> And I am the one that always seem to get ''tested''  The rest of the team WHO know the history etc will ask me to go into a room and I'll explain how I feel YES sometimes there's nothing and I feel fine..But one time I was asked to go and stand in a Tiny little room I would'nt go in alone but when I was in there I felt Breathless and I held my neck and it felt tight and i also felt dizzy afterwards I was told that Someone hung themselves in there...I was gobsmacked..... Another room The kitchen in the same building we sat for a while we did'nt move or speak and we actually heard te snuffling sound of feet go right by us.....This is the point where I have to hold on to someone......
> 
> ...


that hapened to me. i was with my flat mate- he had open computers in the spare rom so the soldiering iron he put on the shelf was shoved right back to make sure it couldnt fall into the computers which were directly below the shelf. therre was nowhere else it could fall to the floor was covered with computer parts in various states of repair. we both stood beside the door- we could see each others hands & hes almost a foot taller than me so i was always able to see what his hands were doing! out of nowhere the soldiering iron flew straight at him. it seemed to shoot straight across & upwards. there was jsut no explaination. we didnt do it. if it just fell (if somehow it was possible for it to mysteriously slip to the front of the shelf all the way from the back) surely it would have just tipped over the edge & fall right into a computer  we were both shocked. he is a sceptic but he believed it was something of a supernatural nature

id love to get some history of that house- i felt things, saw something & had a terribly bad feeling about a room so badly i had to shut the door so i couldnt see it. i just 'feel' that i know something happened there & i have an idea what. but i dont know why i feel what i do, no reason but im firm in my beliefe- quite unshakable


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Carla, Yes it's an absolutely awful feeling that you get is'nt it? And I think what makes it worse is you don't know what or who is scaring you.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Hi Carla, Yes it's an absolutely awful feeling that you get is'nt it? And I think what makes it worse is you don't know what or who is scaring you.


for some reason the spare bedroom beside the one i had simply terrified me. i couldnt stand to be in there. there was something bad about the house, the garage- everything. we were not allowed to rent the garage either- we offered to pay but landlord refused but it was apparently empty- it had nothing there. there was a small hole so i peered inside & it was actually empty so why refuse our cash to use it?! the room was the most evil ever. to me i just 'felt' somebody died in that room. i just knew its a man, he died by hanging but it was not suicide. i know which part of the room it happened in despite never seeing anything

wonder if that as the ghost that i saw


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> for some reason the spare bedroom beside the one i had simply terrified me. i couldnt stand to be in there. there was something bad about the house, the garage- everything. we were not allowed to rent the garage either- we offered to pay but landlord refused but it was apparently empty- it had nothing there. there was a small hole so i peered inside & it was actually empty so why refuse our cash to use it?! the room was the most evil ever. to me i just 'felt' somebody died in that room. i just knew its a man, he died by hanging but it was not suicide. i know which part of the room it happened in despite never seeing anything
> 
> wonder if that as the ghost that i saw


Interesting to read this as we had a room at home like that, I wouldn't go as far as to say it felt evil, but it had a bad energy


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I may well have been... I'd be researching and finding out all I could


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Interesting to read this as we had a room at home like that, I wouldn't go as far as to say it felt evil, but it had a bad energy


my best friend & dad both stayed there in that room. both siad it was the best nights sleep of their life! the day my dad stayed i was woke up with him forcing me bedroom door. i told him the followig day it was stupid to do that at 7am. it wasnt him 

the room frightened me. there was some sort of bad smell in the kitchen. for all we know its cos of a dead body under the floor. my mum visited & she left in tears- she felt the bad energy of the whole house & begged me to leave to come home. she preferred i left my £16, 000 a year masters degree just to get me away from the house. of course i didnt

i was left alone there cos my 2 flatmates left (later he told me it was partly ocs of the house itself) i always felt that there were eyes watching me over the banister. i was scared to leave the house- what would happen? i was so scared i left the door unlocked. i had a battle with myself- am i more scaredo f someebody who might get in the house or whatever is in the house with me? my flatmate 'fell' downstairs with her drink- so she blamed it on being drunk but i didnt believe that


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I may well have been... I'd be researching and finding out all I could


the hosue was in preston so i cant really get much access to info like from the local library as i live elsewhere. how can i research more- ive tried & drew a blank but there has to be something for me to feel so strongly that im right. not a scrap of evidence as yet but i just cant see its wrong

i was at my compouter through the day in my room- then i looked to the bedroom door which was open. i saw a 'man' holding the door just peering round looking in at me. he was all in black with long black heir. looked like Siruis Black (for harry potter fans who know who he is)


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> the hosue was in preston so i cant really get much access to info like from the local library as i live elsewhere. how can i research more- ive tried & drew a blank but there has to be something for me to feel so strongly that im right. not a scrap of evidence as yet but i just cant see its wrong
> 
> i was at my compouter through the day in my room- then i looked to the bedroom door which was open. i saw a 'man' holding the door just peering round looking in at me. he was all in black with long black heir. looked like Siruis Black (for harry potter fans who know who he is)


thats just give me goose bumps very intersting


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not sure how to get more info on the house in question...Ask Neighbours local people you may know previous owners etc... I Found out alot about the last house that I lived in by doing this..Old Newpaper records or local news items.

Gosh that man must have been scary 

The man you saw was he in the preston house?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I'm not sure how to get more info on the house in question...Ask Neighbours local people you may know previous owners etc... I Found out alot about the last house that I lived in by doing this..Old Newpaper records or local news items.
> 
> Gosh that man must have been scary
> 
> The man you saw was he in the preston house?


yeah it was the preston house, all of the scary stuff was. how did i pass my courses with that?!

the guy we rented it off bought it to jsut rent to students so im struggling to get anything about it. the neighburs were either other students or elderly people who didnt want to be bothered with us.

im ok at home here, my house feels ok & i live here alone!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> :blink: wow :scared: im fascinated by stories like this, but how awful for all involved. reminds me of the people who worked on a certain film (omen or the exoricst i do beleive it was) who all died in unatural circumstances. also, people who were setting up the tutankamun travelling exhibit all died. the death mask is suppsoed to be bad luck. my parents saw it on their honeymoon- as my dad walked out of the museum he broke his knee


Was it Poltergeist as I know a few were meant to have died in real life after making those films?

Poltergeist (film) - Ask Jeeves Encyclopedia


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

2lisa2 said:


> thats just give me goose bumps very intersting


id love to see if it was jsut me or if others ever felt something but the student house is where my problem lies


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Was it Poltergeist as I know a few were meant to have died in real life after making those films?
> 
> Poltergeist (film) - Ask Jeeves Encyclopedia


ooooh. could be but i remember 1 of the people who worked on whchever film it was, got behaded by sheet glass


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> I've seen your picture many times


I had this picture and a few others like that with dogs on. I think my sister has it now.  I've got one upstairs now with a girl reading a book and a great dane called Naughty boy that's along the same theme. I had the pictures hung up for a few years but moved them when we decorated and didn't put them back so my sister had a couple of them and think she has them on her walls now.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> ooooh. could be but i remember 1 of the people who worked on whchever film it was, got behaded by sheet glass


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Jazzy said:


>


yeah wish i could remember exactly which it was! im leaning towards the exorcist but im still not 100% about that. i saw a documentory about it- it was a bloke sitting in a red open top car, the car stopped but a truck in front of it rolled backslightly & the sheet glass becamse insecure & fell off decapitatig him

dad believes its the omen :yikes: still no fuirther forward! time to do more researhc!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah wish i could remember exactly which it was! im leaning towards the exorcist but im still not 100% about that. i saw a documentory about it- it was a bloke sitting in a red open top car, the car stopped but a truck in front of it rolled backslightly & the sheet glass becamse insecure & fell off decapitatig him
> 
> dad believes its the omen :yikes: still no fuirther forward! time to do more researhc!


Did it not actually happen as a scene in the film? Sounds familiar


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

one of the houses i lived the kitchen clock (even different ones ) stopped at 11.30, quite often i found the back door open even tho i thought i had locked it but thought maybe i forgot until 2 different visitors saw an old man stood in my kitchen- i never seen him but always had odd things happen there , the young girl next door knew the previous tenants an old couple, the lady had lived there since she was a girl and then with her husband later on and it was her who recognised his decription so we actually spoke to his daughter who lived just over the back .
she told us he always liked to sit in the kitchen with the back door wide open but anything esle she couldnt really make sense of, it was that house my son (who was 2 at the time) used to wake up every night at 3am talking to somebody and u would hear things like 'yeah me and mum go to the shops aswell, yep my mum does that' like he was really talking to somebody so one night i shouted out who are u talking to ? he replied with a tut and then said the old lady mum- as tho i was stupid for not knowing or hearing her myself , it gradually wore off tho, my ex who was a nasty peice of work woke me up one night chatting there to sat on the bed saying who are u whats ur name and as he had a few drinks i told him he was talking to my dressing gown or something because i couldnt see anything but he swears it was a little blonde girl aged about 9/10 just stood beside the bed, well it totally scared him and he went around the house after turning on all the lights and opening all the curtains absolutely petrified and rang his mum in ireland the next day because he beleived if something like that happened it was somebody died 'back home' but found out nothing. when i think back how nasty he was to me at the time i think she was payback lol


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Did it not actually happen as a scene in the film? Sounds familiar


no it was definatley part of real life 'issues' although that did happen on oneo f the later Final Destination' films


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> no it was definatley part of real life 'issues' although that did happen on oneo f the later Final Destination' films


If you find out, do let us know


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> If you find out, do let us know


it looks like it is the omen. the research ive done tells me it was the girlfriend of an actor on the film who was beheaded as opposed to him. the show i watched said it was him  hmmmm. more reseach lol


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

loving this thread their was a simalar thread not to long ago an i was saying on thier . i lost touch with a lot of family over the years an we have recently got intouch threw fb anyway my older cousin were talking about a flat over a shop were me dad an his brothers an sisters lived when they were kids . so i dont no why i did it but i put it on google maps an was looking at the shop an happened to look up at the windows an you could clearly see a man looking out of the window but you could tell it wasnt a solid figure now noone has lived their since my dads family lived their it was condemed i never met me grandad so my cousin an uncle all had a look an they swear its me grandad whos been dead for nearly 50 years


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Did it not actually happen as a scene in the film? Sounds familiar


I can't remember it but googled and it did happen in the film apparently..
10 Best Horror Movie Death Scenes | Screen Junkies

Not saying it didn't happen in real life though as I don't know....:laugh:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Alot of people who were involved in the Excorist movie Were killed in REAL life ...It's mentioned in this link along with other ''Cursed'' movie's....

Cursed Films ::

The Excorist movie Story........

Cursed Movies: The Exorcist


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Alot of people who were involved in the Excorist movie Were killed in REAL life ...It's mentioned in this link along with other ''Cursed'' movie's....
> 
> Cursed Films ::
> 
> ...


i read both those, very interesting i found. bit too coincidental to me


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah wish i could remember exactly which it was! im leaning towards the exorcist but im still not 100% about that. i saw a documentory about it- it was a bloke sitting in a red open top car, the car stopped but a truck in front of it rolled backslightly & the sheet glass becamse insecure & fell off decapitatig him
> 
> dad believes its the omen :yikes: still no fuirther forward! time to do more researhc!


That sounds like final destination 3!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> That sounds like final destination 3!


yeah outside the takeaway place it did happen on that film but it was the girlfriend of an actor in the omen too. ouchy!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I was called Damienetta when I was little - I had a little trike that I went round on, refused to go into the church at mine and my brother christening, and when they put the water on my head there was a crack of thunder and lightning :/


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I have just been reading this thread and we have one of those glad sense and spray things. I nearly just peed my pants and threw my laptop on the floor when it sprayed...oh how my heart is beating!!

Must not read ghost stories at bedtime


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I was called Damienetta when I was little - I had a little trike that I went round on, refused to go into the church at mine and my brother christening, and when they put the water on my head there was a crack of thunder and lightning :/


That is a story that does the rounds at xmas! Very embarrassing!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> That is a story that does the rounds at xmas! Very embarrassing!


it doesn't suprise me 

anyone who dislikes Jedward have issues


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> it doesn't suprise me
> 
> anyone who dislikes Jedward have issues


Apparently I'm devil child!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Apparently I'm devil child!


awww 

bet you aint *that* bad


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> awww
> 
> bet you aint *that* bad


Nah I don't think I am. I even had the priest laughing when that happened!!


----------



## MalaysiaPets (Apr 17, 2011)

Any of you who like ghost research and pics and stories with a Far East flavor should check out this site. I'm a member there. 

Singapore Paranormal Investigators


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

If there truly are such things as ghosts, does anyone think that they sit around telling mortal stories to each other?

And, are there ghosts who don't believe in mortals what-so-ever and find the whole concept of not being able levitate or walk through walls thoroughly absurd?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaros you just reminded me of this...................










Your do Ghosts believe in mortals They've got to have'nt they? As they were once mortals....

I do believe that mortals do don't believe they are Spirits if they are trapped and have did not pass over at the time of exact Death.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Zaros you just reminded me of this...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But are they actually aware they once were or do they have contradictory and conflicting thought processes similar to that of us mortals?
Living breathing tissue that can't pass through a solid object must be hard to comprehend. 
Having to go all the way to the end of the street just to turn a corner must seem bloody inconvenient and fairly ridiculous to them when they're so used to making a short cut through the living room/dining room of say number 52.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

ahh yes if you put it that way I see what you mean.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

All this stuff terrifies me , I've been to the jamaica inn (if its the one in cornwall) and I would not even go inside it , I'm a huge scaredy cat


----------

